# Recherche Goldens



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Take a read: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../60107-recherche-goldens-near-roanoke-va.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There's a thread 
(mostly) on them- http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../60107-recherche-goldens-near-roanoke-va.html

When you think about training a puppy, you shoiuld realize that there are folks who do puppy kindergarten and teach all of those skills and more- introduce to birds and swimming, for instance, and the usual charge for that in the SE is at most $600 a month. So figure a well bred puppy price of 1500-2000, and add two months of training and you have the price for that generic puppy. .... as if there are generic puppies! I think that fellow in CA who started selling 'trained puppies' created a market such as this- want to say he was called ABC Goldens? 
I think that choosing a breeder based on their ability to hang onto a few puppies and train them up is maybe not the best way to choose a future life companion- most breeders know someone who will raise up a puppy for a fee, and do it well. So find the puppy first, then worry about getting him the skills you want to start with.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

English "creme" is a big red flag, so buyer beware. There ARE some good responsible breeders of English goldens, but thei goldens come from ENGLAND and the KC. Calling any poorly structure "white" colored golden a Creme and charging 6,500 for it does not make it a decent dog.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just my humble opinion, but 6500.00 for a pet puppy is nutty....
Slow down and do your own 'rechercher'...Im pretty sure you will start to see much better options....


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Just going through their pictures, many of their dogs appear to be unsound and have structural faults that would show up in offspring. Just on that basis I would not buy from them, who wants to pay $4,000 (at the very least) *above* what a responsible breeder would charge for a puppy who is going to live in a lot of pain and have high medical bills the rest of their life due to soundness issues? Find a responsible breeder who shows their goldens and get a puppy who has a chance of living a pain free happy healthy life.

P.S. Unfortunately customer reviews don't mean much (unless you actually get to talk to the person), it is very easy to make them up yourself.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't researched them, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents to this thread. My Thor comes from a line of goldens who are bred for the color. The cost for them are around 5,000$. I got him from a client who had an oops litter with one of the males. So I paid nothing for my bear. I had no clue about any of this. Some very awesome members here researched his lineage and shared with me the unsettling news. He has no championship blood and very little clearances were done on his grand and great grand parents. So he is a product of breeding for color. I am more saying that's what's going on, but it's a possibility. Good luck in your search 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are some informational links if you are looking for an 'English Style' Golden, English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs & American vs. English vs. Golden Retriever | Ramblings of a Dog Person

I personally incorporate both styles into my breeding program, I can honestly say in all of the years I have been in Goldens, I have never met a breeder, whom does things the same way I do, that charges the kinds of prices you are seeing (for either style).

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Breeze (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you all! And thank you Conquerergold! I will look into the websites you shared!


----------



## Hevoshullu (Jul 26, 2018)

According to their website, the cheapest puppy from Recherche Goldens is $14,500. They do an amazing job training puppies. I admire that. And the facility looks beautiful, clean and well taken care of. But most of their dogs do not have clearances by OFA which any breeder should have.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If having a trained puppy or young dog is important, then look at Mattiaci Golden Retrievers. Florence has competed in conformation and obedience since she was 16 years old with her first UD. She sells trained young dogs. Her dogs are a variety of colors and all have very nice temperament. Mattiaci Golden Retrievers of Montana 

All her dogs have their clearances for many generations.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I second Stacey's recommendation for Florence.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It would seem to me that an essential part of bonding with your dog and the uniqueness of this connection is to train him or her. I would never want a dog delivered already trained.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

So many red flags. Breeding by color, keeping and training the pups and adding $4,000 or more to the cost of the puppies. I haven't even looked for clearances yet and I"m curious if there are any at all done. Plus how old are the puppies when you get them after being "trained"? If 6 months old you lost all the bonding time as a young puppy and YOU didn't train them, which means they will not listen to you the same as the trainers. Not to mention to have a very well trained pup in that 6 month or so age, the training done was more than likely NOT positive reinforcement but fear and painful correction training. Positive reinforcement training is a slower process but is a much more sound and lasting training method.


I'm about to check out the site but this sounds questionable, especially with the price.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I just started looking and the first dog I looked at I can already see the "clearances" are in adequate. Sydney has a heart clearance done by practitioner. There dogs are from overseas and haven't yet had any updated clearances done. Sydney had hips done at 1 year and 8 days old. It's required to have the hips done in the USA at 24 months and these would be considered just prelims at 12 months old.


Also, in the available pups I can see pups with DOB as Jan 1, Jan 4, and Jan 18. They are just pumping these litter out. They are jsut a puppy mill. How many litters to they have on the ground at once?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I second Stacey's recommendation for Florence.


Me too! I love my Maggie 

Jules


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

OscarsDad said:


> It would seem to me that an essential part of bonding with your dog and the uniqueness of this connection is to train him or her. I would never want a dog delivered already trained.



I have to disagree that training is an essential part of bonding. As a volunteer with a national, non-profit service dog organization, I see folks all the time who've been successfully matched with a service animal. (Person and dog are quite bonded.) Volunteers, not recipients, do the basic obedience training for the first 20 months, with professional trainers doing the last few months of training if the dog has been selected to go into advanced training. The dogs are carefully matched with recipients and they spend two weeks learning to work with the trained dog.


Training is a great way to bond with your dog, but it's not essential in all situations.


(This is not an endorsement of Recherche in any way. To that issue, the suggestion to go with Florence sounds like a good one as I've heard this before from other people.)


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Completely agree. For dogs in the field trial or hunt test world, probably the majority are professionally trained. The training for these events requires so much more time than the average person has time for. Plus the grounds required are far beyond most places in the US. So I personally chose to send my guy off for 10 weeks a couple of years ago. There were specific things I asked the trainer to work on, which he was able to do. I went to train with the pro for a week when I picked up my dog. My dog bonded with me just fine. Goldens bond very easily with humans.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

GoldenDude said:


> I have to disagree that training is an essential part of bonding. As a volunteer with a national, non-profit service dog organization, I see folks all the time who've been successfully matched with a service animal. (Person and dog are quite bonded.) Volunteers, not recipients, do the basic obedience training for the first 20 months, with professional trainers doing the last few months of training if the dog has been selected to go into advanced training. The dogs are carefully matched with recipients and they spend two weeks learning to work with the trained dog.
> 
> 
> Training is a great way to bond with your dog, but it's not essential in all situations.
> ...


This seems like a somewhat unique situation. I would understand and agree that someone needing a service dog would typically not be in a position to become immersed in training.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> I just started looking and the first dog I looked at I can already see the "clearances" are in adequate. Sydney has a heart clearance done by practitioner. There dogs are from overseas and haven't yet had any updated clearances done. Sydney had hips done at 1 year and 8 days old. It's required to have the hips done in the USA at 24 months and these would be considered just prelims at 12 months old.
> 
> 
> Also, in the available pups I can see pups with DOB as Jan 1, Jan 4, and Jan 18. They are just pumping these litter out. They are jsut a puppy mill. How many litters to they have on the ground at once?


I get so sad about the state of the world w respect to this sort of thing, this family is supposed to be a 'preacher' or whatever and his HS wife and kids.. how is it that seemingly intelligent (presumed by ability to afford such a puppy) people hand them money every day of the week for a puppy who has no reason to be on this earth?
It's just sad. They are not good breeders by any stretch and they are using the animals as a way to make their living- I guess preaching doesn't pay well- it just disturbs any thinking person.


----------



## Bokeh Girl (Aug 24, 2021)

Hevoshullu said:


> According to their website, the cheapest puppy from Recherche Goldens is $14,500. They do an amazing job training puppies. I admire that. And the facility looks beautiful, clean and well taken care of. But most of their dogs do not have clearances by OFA which any breeder should have.


I am no expert, but this kennel is now producing 8 or 9 additional breeds (including designer breeds). You can also check out the current and unbelievable prices of the “Goldens” on the website.


----------



## Bokeh Girl (Aug 24, 2021)

Emmdenn said:


> They breed Bernese Mountain Dogs, Bernedoodles, Malitipoos, Bichipoos, Cavapoos, Cavaliers, and Golden Retrievers. I am surprised they do not breed goldendoodles yet... The dogs live in a MASSIVE warehouse of kennels with astro-turf instead of real grass. They do not breed to the standard, I actually think from videos of the puppies and dogs that there is just something conformationally 'off' with most of the dogs. Something about the legs maybe...I'm no expert but thats just something that raises questions for me.
> 
> As for the training, I understand some people want a started dog, which is fine but I think there are other options out there worth exploring first..


Yes, a significant expansion of breeds and of the kennel itself. Always a ‘student’, I found this breeder while studying the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. My experience is very limited as I’ve only had 3 CKCS since 2001. My first boy suffered from Fly Catcher’s Syndrome and this led to a good deal of studying.

Recherche Kennel continues to grow and profit off the backs of their dogs.


Emmdenn said:


> They breed Bernese Mountain Dogs, Bernedoodles, Malitipoos, Bichipoos, Cavapoos, Cavaliers, and Golden Retrievers. I am surprised they do not breed goldendoodles yet... The dogs live in a MASSIVE warehouse of kennels with astro-turf instead of real grass. They do not breed to the standard, I actually think from videos of the puppies and dogs that there is just something conformationally 'off' with most of the dogs. Something about the legs maybe...I'm no expert but thats just something that raises questions for me.
> 
> As for the training, I understand some people want a started dog, which is fine but I think there are other options out there worth exploring first..


----------



## Bokeh Girl (Aug 24, 2021)

Bokeh Girl said:


> Yes, a significant expansion of breeds and of the kennel itself. Always a ‘student’, I found this breeder while studying the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. My experience is very limited as I’ve only had 3 CKCS since 2001. My first boy suffered from Fly Catcher’s Syndrome and this led to a good deal of studying.
> 
> Recherche Kennel continues to grow and profit off the backs of their dogs.











The minister who owns this kennel stated that he was dedicated to his Goldens several years ago on this very site. Sadly, this has proven to be FALSE. He is presently breeding more breeds in the massive structure Emmdenn mentioned above. The CKCS pictured has a confirmation deformity commonly known as 
“Clown face”. In the video promoting her, the owner presents this as a positive attribute. He refers to her facial characteristic as “Yin-Yang”. 
I want to be clear and say that she would make a delightful pet, but to describe a confirmation flaw in the most glowing of terms is horribly wrong and unfair to the public and to this Blenheim girl. Her price is outrageous. (But you already knew that.)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Bokeh Girl said:


> View attachment 885183
> 
> The minister who owns this kennel stated that he was dedicated to his Goldens several years ago on this very site. Sadly, this has proven to be FALSE. He is presently breeding more breeds in the massive structure Emmdenn mentioned above. The CKCS pictured has a confirmation deformity commonly known as
> “Clown face”. In the video promoting her, the owner presents this as a positive attribute. He refers to her facial characteristic as “Yin-Yang”.
> I want to be clear and say that she would make a delightful pet, but to describe a confirmation flaw in the most glowing of terms is horribly wrong and unfair to the public and to this Blenheim girl. Her price is outrageous. (But you already knew that.)


----------

